# Should we move to Cyprus...or should it stay just a DREAM?..



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We need some help... We planning to move to Cyprus in about 6 months. Scary thing is.. are we will be able to find jobs there?.. We could live there without the job about 2 years, until our savings would run out. And we would move our furniture and other house hold items there as well (which will cost us about £2000-2500). Could anyone recommend nice area to live? As we thinking about Paphos. And is it hard to find the job there? My Mrs speaks Russian and English. Would that help? Or should we just forget about it? As it is so many people on this website, saying that it was their mistake to move to Cyprus..
I've joined the Group on Facebook, called JOBS IN CYPRUS, and it seems is few jobs around. But is it hard to get them though? I would appreciate anyone who lives there give us some advise!

Thank you all

John and Zaneta


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Can I suggest you take the time to look at the older posts on this forum to see the answers given to your questions time and time again.

I have stated more than once that Cyprus is a lovely place to retire to providing you have enough to live on. It is not a place to come to as young people seeking jobs and careers or to raise a family.

Your question "Can anyone recommend a nice area to live?" suggests a complete lack of planning and knowledge about the country. What is nice to me certainly may not be to many others and vice-versa. These are personal choices. When you say Paphos do you mean the region which is the western side of the island or the town of the same name?

Why not take a holiday here as my wife and I did to investigate and travel round the island? You will get a feel for the different areas, landscapes, types of housing, costs and the lifestyle as well as the opportunity to discover whether you could find work in whatever field your skills lie. This will be far less expensive to help make your decision than moving here and then possibly having to return.

Pete


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you Pete! We were there for 5 weeks, and I have done a lot of research, and did read a lot online, especially on this website. Contacted State agencies, and removal companies. We really liked Paphos town, and properties to rent there are from 150 to 350 euros, depends where and how many bedrooms you want. And we are not afraid of hard work as well, it's just a lack of confidence I would say, to be brave enough to do it. Failure is not an option.. My partner have been there 3 times, prior our 5 week holiday. So for sure do not lack knowledge. 

The main thing is, we want to know how young (well 30-40 old people) find it, after their recent move?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that you've done your research, I couldn't realise this from your first post. 

As I fall into the old farts age group, as do most of our friends, I won't comment on how 30-40 year olds find it here. All I will repeat is that work is difficult to come by, priority is given to Cypriots, as it should be, and the language can be a barrier to many jobs.

It will be interesting to hear from anyone in the age range you give, of their experiences and advice.


Pete


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks again Pete!! Old fart...ha ha ha!!! As long as you are young in your heart!  We really would love to hear from people who moved there this year, and how long it took them to find jobs, do they regret or are they happy?...

Thanks

Zaneta


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

p.s. Pete, it would be nice to meet up with you if we will make this BIG move!! xx


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

John43 said:


> p.s. Pete, it would be nice to meet up with you if we will make this BIG move!! xx


We would be delighted to do that. Do get in touch via the forum.

Pete


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

will do!!!


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

what kind of job are you looking for?

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

Any job would do, preferably admin, but cleaner would do too!!


----------

